# Nicolai Decals



## Katzenjammer (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo, würde gerne wissen ob man bei Nicolai Rahmendecals nachbestellen kann und was das so im ungefähren kostet, da ich einen Lambda Rahmen gerne neu Pulverbeschichten lassen würde und ungerne auf die Beschrifzung verzichte. 
Oder kann man den Rahmen direkt nach Nicolai schicken und die schlagen zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe ? Preis ?

Pitt


----------



## rm7 (4. Juli 2005)

chevalier789 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, würde gerne wissen ob man bei Nicolai Rahmendecals nachbestellen kann und was das so im ungefähren kostet, da ich einen Lambda Rahmen gerne neu Pulverbeschichten lassen würde und ungerne auf die Beschrifzung verzichte.
> Oder kann man den Rahmen direkt nach Nicolai schicken und die schlagen zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe ? Preis ?
> 
> Pitt




Es geht beides.Pulvern bei Nicolai kostet - professionell gemacht - ca. 200 .
Einzeln kosten die Decals 10 (incl. N-Steuerrohrsticker, 2x Nicolai Schriftzug, 2x Easton Schriftzug)
mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2005)

Hi!
Ist bei dem Preis von 200 EUR fürs Pulvern Glasperlen schon enthalten? Vielleicht auch nur Sandstrahlen?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Katzenjammer (4. Juli 2005)

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen wie lange die Geschichte dann dauert, da ich diese saison gerne noch ausnutzen möchte und im moment eh ohne rad dastehe weil ich mein altes Votec bei ebay verscheuert habe.


----------



## zyco (5. Juli 2005)

Wenn ein Rahmen zur Neulackierung eingeschickt wird, wird er zum Abbeizen geschickt, was so seine 2-6 Wochen dauern kann, das Neupulvern dauert dann nicht mehr all zu lang (1-2 Wochen, je nach Auftragslage). Es kommt hauptsächlich auf die Abbeiz-Firma an, wie lange der gesamte Vorgang genau dauert...


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Juli 2005)

Das Abbeizen oder Abstrahlen und Neubeschichten eines Viergelenkrahmens kostet 256,48 EUR. Demontage und Montage werden nach Zeit und Aufwand mit einem Stundensatz von 57,29 EUR berechnet (ohne Material). Ein Satz Decals in Standardfarben kostet 11,71 EUR, in Chrom 19,99 EUR. Das Abbeizen alter Pulverschichten findet bei einer auswärtigen Firma statt und dauert in der Regel 2 bis 4 Wochen. Der gesamte Ablauf einer neuen Beschichtung dauert etwa 6 bis 8 Wochen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## heihupfa (2. August 2005)

hallo,

meine  Nicolai Decals sind auch schon stark ramponiert, wo kann man die Aufkleber am einfachsten übers Internet bestellen und erhalten?

danke im voraus

gruß

franz


----------



## race-dog (3. August 2005)

Welche Farben oder Varianten der Decals gibt es?


----------



## GM210 (3. August 2005)

www.nicolai.net


----------



## Falco Mille (16. August 2005)

2006 

Decals 11,71 EUR:

schwarz matt
schwarz glanz
silber
grau
orange 
hellgrün
rot
gold
blau
gelb
violett
transparent


Decals 19,99 EUR

chrom 
neon pink 


Varianten:

Standard: 2 x Nicolai, 1 x N

+ 2 x Easton: + 50%

+ 1 x Nicolai: + 50 %

+ 1 x N: +10 %

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Mjöllnir (12. Februar 2006)

Kann mir jemand verraten welchem Schriftsatz der Nicolai Schriftzug entstammt?

Gruß

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (12. Februar 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> 2006
> 
> schwarz matt
> schwarz glanz
> ...



und WEISS gibts 2006 nichmehr??


----------



## Falco Mille (13. Februar 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand verraten welchem Schriftsatz der Nicolai Schriftzug entstammt?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kai



Das Nicolai Logo ist eine konstruierte Schrift und entstammt keinen Schriftensatz. Die Typen des Logos und das Logo selbst sind geistiges Eigentum der Nicolai GmbH. Eine Verwendung der Wortmarke oder ihrer Typen außerhalb der Nicolai CI Definition oder ohne unsere ausdrückliche Genehmigung ist leider nicht gestattet.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2006)

hallo Falco
ist es möglich die NICOLAI aufkleber unterpulvert zu bekommen ?

somit muss ich nicht immer nach NICOLAI aufkl. betteln ...


----------



## Kontragonist (17. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, ob das hier nach über drei Jahren noch irgendwer abonniert hat 

1a  Die transparenten Decals: sind die milchig, matt oder glossy?
1b  Hat die jemand drauf und vlt. sogar ein Foto?

2a  Kann man auch Sonderanfertigungen aus Spezialfolie bekommen? Mir schweben da reflektierende Decals vor, die im Sonnen- oder Scheinwerferlicht leuchten wie z.B. Reflektorstreifen auf Sportbekleidung oder Sicherheitswesten. Und zwar in blau (wenns geht ein helles), falls ich mich für orangene Pulverbeschichtung entscheide, oder in weiß falls der Rahmen schwarz eloxiert wird.

2b  Wäre so was, wenns gemacht werden würde, schweineteuer oder etwa in der Preisregion wie Chrom oder Neon Pink?

Ich bin noch am sparen, Antwort hat also keine Eile. Aber eine Info dazu wär schon geilo 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## Enze (18. September 2009)

Warum kauftst du dir nicht einfach Klebefolie, scannst einen Nicolai Schriftzug, vergroesserst den auf die richtigen Masse und schneidest darum dir die Klebefolie aus? Je nach Folie ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so langlebig aber bei den geringen Kosten kannst dir die Teile massenhaft produzieren.


----------



## Kontragonist (18. September 2009)

Enze schrieb:


> Warum kauftst du dir nicht einfach Klebefolie, scannst einen Nicolai Schriftzug, vergroesserst den auf die richtigen Masse und schneidest darum dir die Klebefolie aus? Je nach Folie ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so langlebig aber bei den geringen Kosten kannst dir die Teile massenhaft produzieren.



Warum? Weißnich  Faulheit?



Nee, ich bin berufsbedingt ziemlich fit in Illustrator  den Schriftzug zu rekonstruieren und Aufkleber beim Billigen Jakob machen zu lassen wär mir ein Leichtes. Aber damit verletze ich evtl. die Copyrights der FA Nicolai 

@ Nicolai: Wie eng seht ihr das denn? Darf ich?



Gruß
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enze (18. September 2009)

Naja, zum Verkauf wuerde ich selbstgemachte Decals auch nicht anbieten, aber fuer die private Verwendung...und noch dazu wenn es sowas von Nicolai nicht gibt...Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand dich verklagt.


----------



## Timmy35 (18. September 2009)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei Nicolai direkt anrufen. 
Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass Nicolai was dagegen hat, wenn Du dir privat ein paar Aufkleber nachmachst, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie dir das hier öffentlich erlauben.

Gruß
Timmi


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

hat zufällig  jemand diesen aufkl da ?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2010)

Was willst Du denn damit? War das erste was bei mir in den Mülleimer gewandert ist


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn damit? War das erste was bei mir in den Mülleimer gewandert ist



wirst schon sehn.


----------



## stuk (27. Juli 2010)

den hab ich mir zurechtgeschnitten und aufem helm gepappt.......


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wirst schon sehn.



ich möchte auch ein´s haben


----------



## some.body (28. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hat zufällig  jemand diesen aufkl da ?



Ja, ich ... falls ich ihn noch finde


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> Ja, ich ... falls ich ihn noch finde



ja bitte schau mal nach... möchte deswegen nicht unbedingt in Lübbrechtsen anrufen. 

DANKE schon mal.


----------



## some.body (28. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja bitte schau mal nach... möchte deswegen nicht unbedingt in Lübbrechtsen anrufen.
> 
> DANKE schon mal.



Hab das Teil gefunden. Willst Du ihn? Aber nicht bei iiiBaeh fuer viel Geld verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> Hab das Teil gefunden. Willst Du ihn? Aber nicht bei iiiBaeh fuer viel Geld verkaufen




den brauch  mein sohn für sein neues  UFO-DS bike (nicht für den rahmen)  bilder kommen diese woche.


----------



## some.body (29. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> den braucht  mein sohn für sein neues  UFO-DS bike (nicht für den rahmen)  bilder kommen diese woche.



Aufkleber sind unterwegs zu Dir. Der kleinere von unten am Sitzrohr (ueber'm Tretlager) ist auch dabei. 
Hatte sie fabrikneu weg gemacht und auf eine Plastikfolie geklebt ... hoffe sie gehen wieder ab 
Gruss an Deinen Sohn!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2010)

Rahmenaufkleber bei Elox. Farben.

rahmen säubern (bremsenreiniger oder reinigungsbenzin) 
mehrfach abwischen .
danach den rahmen (stelle) mit einem föhn erwärmen .
aufkleber anbringen,- u. mit den fingern festdrücken,- danach noch mal erwärmen und wieder festdrücken.
danch die übertragungsfolie abziehen.
u. der aufkl. sitzt bomben fest.


----------



## Bas-t (7. September 2010)

Oder hier als sehr große JPG Datei,..
falls es wer in bestimmten Farben braucht oder so, umfärben, größe ändenr und zur Druckerei bringen und ab innen Schneidplotter,..

Gruß


----------



## Ge!st (8. September 2010)

Die kleinen 19 cm Decals aber in schwarz glänzend, das wär´s, hätte ich gerne für mein TFR. Gibt es solche Decals?


----------



## Bas-t (9. September 2010)

Wie gesagt siehe oben...kannst damit zum copyshop gehen und in deiner Größe drücken lassen...farbe, matt, Glanz...kannst du alles dort aussuchen...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Wie gesagt siehe oben...kannst damit zum copyshop gehen und in deiner Größe drücken lassen...farbe, matt, Glanz...kannst du alles dort aussuchen...



so ein qwatsch.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. September 2010)

btw: ein schneideplotter kann mit einem jpg i.d.r. nichts anfangen...

edit: danke khujand


----------



## Bas-t (9. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so ein qwatsch.



Scheinst es ja zu wissen...doch dann solltest du auch wissen das jeder copyshop dir diese jpg nachbaut und dann plotter...achne stimmt hab mich sicher vertan...was ein Unfug...habe selber Drucker Uwe drücken lassen und kann dir sagen das  es geht.ob du es glaubst, mir wurst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Scheinst es ja zu wissen...doch dann solltest du auch wissen das jeder copyshop dir diese jpg nachbaut und dann plotter...achne stimmt hab mich sicher vertan...was ein Unfug...habe selber Drucker Uwe drücken lassen und kann dir sagen das  es geht.ob du es glaubst, mir wurst..



SICHER geht es... 
 die frage ist nur, ob es auch erlaubt ist.


----------



## Bas-t (9. September 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Scheinst es ja zu wissen...doch dann solltest du auch wissen das jeder copyshop dir diese jpg nachbaut und dann plotter...achne stimmt hab mich sicher vertan...was ein Unfug...habe selber Drucker Uwe drücken lassen und kann dir sagen das  es geht.ob du es glaubst, mir wurst..


...sticker drucken lassen... Sorry scheiss Handy


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (9. September 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Oder hier als sehr große JPG Datei,..
> falls es wer in bestimmten Farben braucht oder so, umfärben, größe ändenr und zur Druckerei bringen und ab innen Schneidplotter,..
> 
> Gruß



Warum nicht gleich die offizielle Vektorgrafik von der Nicolai-Webseite...?

http://nicolai.net/files/nicolai-ma-large.eps

Spart man sich die Kohle fürs vektorisieren...


----------



## mtb-xxl (9. September 2010)

Wer Aufkleber sucht, einfach mal bei mir melden.


----------



## softbiker (10. September 2010)

Wie gibts die Aufkleber auch in matt? Ich suche nämlich ein schwarzes N-Rahmendecor-Set aber matt für mein FR.
Es soll dass weisse ablösen


----------



## Brainspiller (10. September 2010)

schwarz matt ist soweit ich weiss der Nicolai Standard Kleber.
den kriegt jeder der nicht ausdrücklich was anderes angibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (3. Oktober 2010)

Moin Folks!

Ich hab mir vor laaaaanger Zeit das Heavy Duty Decal Set bei Nicolai gekauft und habe 'ne kurze Frage dazu.
Der markierte Sticker ist dicker als die Anderen und ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass er als Kettenstrebenschutz dienen soll. Stimmt das soweit?


----------



## stuk (3. Oktober 2010)

ja stimmt


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> als Kettenstrebenschutz dienen soll.




kannste vergessen.


----------



## Carnologe (4. Oktober 2010)

Why?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Why?



nimm für deine kettenstrebe einfach ein rennrad lenkerband u. wickel es um die strebe.


----------



## Carnologe (4. Oktober 2010)

So hatte ich es ja (siehe Foto), wollte aber ein klein wenig Veränderung


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> So hatte ich es ja (siehe Foto), wollte aber ein klein wenig Veränderung



eine vernünftige lösung bekommst du mit dem klebeset bei der kettenstrebe nicht hin. (sonst sind die sticker suuper) 

klick hier mal  ,---> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/526654


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2010)

ich meinte nicht für die Kettenstrebe aber für die Sitzstrebe für die Stelle wo schonmal die Kette einschlägt.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2010)

::::::::


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (28. November 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> btw: ein schneideplotter kann mit einem jpg i.d.r. nichts anfangen...





Bas-t schrieb:


> ...doch dann solltest du auch wissen das jeder copyshop dir diese jpg nachbaut und dann plotter...achne stimmt hab mich sicher vertan...was ein Unfug...habe selber Drucker Uwe drÃ¼cken lassen und kann dir sagen das  es geht.ob du es glaubst, mir wurst..


Solche Kunden wie Du gehÃ¶ren bestimmt zu den besonderen Lieblingen der Copyshops bzw. Druck- und Plotstudios. Mal eben, womÃ¶glich noch fÃ¼r umme, ein Logo oder einen Schriftzug von einem verpixelten JPG vektorisieren, nur weil der Kunde zu faul oder zu dÃ¤mlich ist, das vektorisierte Originallogo mitzubringen. Zum GlÃ¼ck wissen die Mitarbeiter dort meistens, wo sie sich die originalen SchriftzÃ¼ge und Logos her besorgen, denn vektorisieren, wenn es sauber gemacht sein soll, ist mehr als ein paar Mausklicks, dauert also und muss ergo berechnet werden.
Du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch, dass es im Restaurant zum Essen die GetrÃ¤nke immer gratis dazu gibt... 
---
Back to topic:
Mein Nicolai-Projekt ist jetzt abgeschlossen, nun benÃ¶tige ich neue Decals fÃ¼r einen schwarzen Rahmen. 

Auf der Nicolai-Webseite finde ich zwar die o.g. Dateien zum herunterladen, aber keine fertigen SchriftzÃ¼ge zum bestellen. Im Web werden bei z.B. Bike-Mailorder die DecalsÃ¤tze in diversen Farben angeboten, aber die mÃ¼sste es doch eigentlich auch bei Nicolai direkt geben, oder? Da ich viele orange-eloxierte Parts verbaut habe, hÃ¤tte ich am liebsten die Kleber in orange-metallic, also in eloxiert-Optik. Normales Orange ginge aber auch. Da der Rahmen schwarz glÃ¤nzend ist, kÃ¶nnte ich mich auch mit schwarz bzw. dunkel-anthrazit matt anfreunden, wÃ¤re dann eine etwas dezentere Optik, aber auch o.k.

Bevor ich aber mit der Vektordatei zu einem Printshop gehe, frage ich aber lieber noch einmal hier, ob jemand aus dem Forum geeignete Decals hat, oder weiÃ, wo man sie aktuell her bekommt. Am liebsten wÃ¤re mir ein Komplettsatz, also nicht nur 2x Nicolai+1x'Ð', sondern auch 2xEaston etc.

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe und Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (28. November 2010)

Gibs hier: http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2010)

DÃ¶'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Am liebsten wÃ¤re mir ein Komplettsatz, also nicht nur 2x Nicolai+1x'Ð', sondern auch 2xEaston etc.
> 
> Danke fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe und Tipps



Hast du ein altes Nicolai? Die neuen haben meines Wissens keine Easton Rohre mehr.


----------



## goegolo (28. November 2010)

Sind die Decals im alten Design im Sinne dessen was Khujand oben zeigt noch irgendwo erhältlich? Auf der Webseite von Nicolai finde ich nur die neueren Vektorgrafiken. Ich benötige einen Satz in schwarz glänzend für das Unter- und Steuerrohr sowie optional die Easton Aufkleber für das Oberrohr.


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (29. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du ein altes Nicolai? Die neuen haben meines Wissens keine Easton Rohre mehr.


Meins ist noch aus der "Easton-Ära", denn vorher waren auf dem Rahmen auch entsprechende Aufkleber. Nicht nur die beiden großen Schriftzüge, sondern auch ein kleiner, Wappenartiger Easton-Aufkleber auf Metallfolienbasis. Leider hat dessen Kleber den darunterliegenden Lack angegriffen.


----------



## Rickes (10. Dezember 2010)

Die Decals von meinem Nicolai haben abgerundete Ecken an den Buchstaben, die auf der Homepage nicht...weiß da jemand mehr als ich?
..mag die abgerundeten Ecken und bin faul...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Dezember 2010)

::::


----------



## NatureOne (10. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ihr redet immer von Vektorgrafiken, da man ja Vektorgrafiken ohne qualitaetsverkust  skalieren  kann wie man lustig ist lt. Wiki , stell ich mir gerade die Frage ob eine Vektorgrafik einfach ne simple AutoCad o.ä Zeichenprogramm Zeichnung ist oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen. Find leider die Vektorgrafik nicht auf der seite von N sonst haette ich sie mir selber angeschaut

Gruss


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (11. Dezember 2010)

Das heutige Standard-Dateiformat für Vektorgrafiken ist das Adobe Illustrator Format (AI).
Damit kann so ziemlich jeder Folienschneidplotter etwas anfangen. Man muss nicht zwingend das Programm Illustrator besitzen oder benutzen, um dies Format zu erzeugen, auch viele andere Zeichenprogramme können es exportieren. Man sollte beim Abspeichern oder Exportieren auf eine etwas niedrigere Illustrator-Dateiversion achten, 3-10 sind fast immer unproblematisch. Die neuen Versionen wie CS4 erzeugen ein Format, welches nicht immer von der Programmen oder Plug-Ins, mit denen der Schneidplotter angesteuert wird, verarbeitet werden kann.

AutoCAD zu bemühen, um einen Schriftzug zu vektorisieren, wäre wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen, ist aber natürlich auch möglich. Man sollte aber abchecken, ob das exportierte Dateiformat wirklich funktioniert.

Abzuraten ist von automatischen Vektorisierprogrammen, die ein oft pixeliges JPG oder einen unsauberen Scan einfach nachzeichnen und je nach Setting oft vergröbern bzw. vereinfachen. Hier entstehen z.B. die Rundungen, wo eigentlich eine Ecke ist, im schlimmsten Fall wird sogar der Treppenstufeneffekt grober Pixel nachgezeichnet und später aus Folie ausgeschnitten. Hier sind gute Vorlagen in Reinzeichnungsqualität oder sorgfältige Überarbeitung der Schlüssel zum brauchbaren Ergebnis.

Vorsicht ist auch bei der Erzeugung von Vektorformaten durch das Programm CorelDraw gebnoten. Hier ist oft die Iteration der Vektorkurven fehlerhaft oder unvollständig, sodass z.B. ein Kreis ein Vieleck wird oder einfach Datenmüll produziert wird, der später beim Schneidplotten Fehlermeldungen hervorruft.

Solange die meisten großen Firmen ihre Logos und CI-Vorschriften legal und zum freien Download anbieten, ist es allemal ratsamer, diese Logos zu benutzen. Was die rechtliche Seite angeht, möchte ich lieber nicht wissen, wie das in den unzähligen Copy- und Printshops gehandhabt wird.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Abzuraten ist von automatischen Vektorisierprogrammen, die ein oft pixeliges JPG oder einen unsauberen Scan einfach nachzeichnen und je nach Setting oft vergröbern bzw. vereinfachen. Hier entstehen z.B. die Rundungen, wo eigentlich eine Ecke ist, im schlimmsten Fall wird sogar der Treppenstufeneffekt grober Pixel nachgezeichnet und später aus Folie ausgeschnitten. Hier sind gute Vorlagen in Reinzeichnungsqualität oder sorgfältige Überarbeitung der Schlüssel zum brauchbaren Ergebnis.



abgesehen davon, dass die meisten plotter kotzen, wenn sie mit daten dieser art gefüttert werden. ein logo nachzeichnen zu lassen kostet auch nicht die welt, lohnt sich aber bei einem decal wohl eher nicht. und weil copyshops eben nicht alles machen und wenn, dann oft nicht zufriedenstellend, habe ich mir einen plotter gekauft und bin seitdem mein bester kunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (11. Dezember 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und weil copyshops eben nicht alles machen und wenn, dann oft nicht zufriedenstellend, habe ich mir einen plotter gekauft und bin seitdem mein bester kunde.



 was fuer einen hast du nen hp?
Ne warum ich eig gefragt hab ist nur, da ich in der Mittagpause mal im AutoCad Rumprobiert hab nen Schriftzug zu machen aus interesse, aber ohne vernuenftige kostruktionszeichnung mit bemaßung kriegt man das nicht ordentlich hin im AutoCad. Aber warum gibt N denn die Vektorgrafik "frei" herraus klar kann man sich eine selber machen aber das wird nie so genau sein wie das Original.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2010)

Wo bekomme ich neue Decals für mein Nonius ?


----------



## Rickes (12. Dezember 2010)

@khujand: Danke, suche die aber digital...

Vektoren/Cad usw...

Illsutrator arbeitet in 2-D, genau wie der Schneideplotter auch.
Cad Programme arbeiten meist in 3-D, sprich wie oben erwähnt "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen"...wenns darum geht ne einfache Folienschrift zu produzieren.

Von sämtlichen Funktionen die mit "Auto" beginnen halte ich zudem schon mal nichts..

@natureone: Wenn man Ahnung von hat kann man so ziemlich alles nachbauen und es wird so gut wie das Original aussehen..

@MarcoFibr: Entweder mal bei Nicolai anfragen oder bei jemand der sich auskennt


----------



## Bas-t (12. Dezember 2010)

DÃ¶'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Solche Kunden wie Du gehÃ¶ren bestimmt zu den besonderen Lieblingen der Copyshops bzw. Druck- und Plotstudios. Mal eben, womÃ¶glich noch fÃ¼r umme, ein Logo oder einen Schriftzug von einem verpixelten JPG vektorisieren, nur weil der Kunde zu faul oder zu dÃ¤mlich ist, das vektorisierte Originallogo mitzubringen. Zum GlÃ¼ck wissen die Mitarbeiter dort meistens, wo sie sich die originalen SchriftzÃ¼ge und Logos her besorgen, denn vektorisieren, wenn es sauber gemacht sein soll, ist mehr als ein paar Mausklicks, dauert also und muss ergo berechnet werden.
> Du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch, dass es im Restaurant zum Essen die GetrÃ¤nke immer gratis dazu gibt...
> ---
> Back to topic:
> ...



LOL,..in Internetforen gibts wirklich zu viele Menschen die meinen jeden kritisieren zu mÃ¼ssen und alles und jeden anmaulen,...was geht?
Die JPG Datei war erstens so groÃ das sie ohneweiteres bearbeitet werden kann,...und eingescheiter Copyshop bietet diesen service eben an, obs nun nÃ¶tig ist oder nicht,.. 
Und bei nem Logo wie dem von Nicolai ist das Logo innerhalb von ein Paar Minuten nachgebaut und fertig,....
das es von N aus schon Vektordateien gibt wusste ich nicht,.oh nein!! steinige mich!!!


wasn Dreck!!!!was antworte ich eigentlich,....


----------



## NatureOne (12. Dezember 2010)

2D zeichnen ist das kleinste Problem und bei so einem "einfachen" Schriftzug sollte auch ein halbwegs vernueftiges ergebnis bei rauskommen, fuer andere sachen ist das programm total ungeeignet keine frage.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Dezember 2010)

NatureOne schrieb:


> was fuer einen hast du nen hp?



nene, ich habe mir den c 60 III von secabo gekauft, das war ein spontaner entschluss. erst danach ist mir aufgefallen, das es sinn gemacht hätte ein gebrauchtes "profi-modell" zu kaufen. aber ich bin mit dem secabo eigentlich inzwischen sehr zufrieden. selbst kleine und feine schriften lassen sich noch relativ sauber plotten.

ich hatte mir den nicolai schriftzug auch nachgezeichnet, insgesamt 15 minuten aufwand mit nacharbeiten. trotzdem sieht die originaldatei die man runterladen kann ein bisschen anders aus. die neigungswinkel hatte ich nicht richtig erfasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Dezember 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gibs hier: http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776



Hat jemand schonmal dort bestellt?
Bekomme ich eine Bestaetigung noch?


----------



## goegolo (30. Dezember 2010)

Gerade entdecke ich, dass Nicolais Decals auch bei BC in zwei Ausführungen erhältlich sind: 

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25383_Decals-fuer-Rahmen-.html (15 Farbvarianten) 
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20950_Hardcore-Sticker-Set-.html


----------



## stuk (31. Dezember 2010)

genauso wie bei jedem guten N-Händler.........


----------



## Zonerider (25. April 2012)

Kann mal jemand den Original Schriftzug nachmessen (Höhe x Breite)?


----------



## soma (16. Juni 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Original Schriftzug nachmessen (Höhe x Breite)?



Ja, das würde mich auch mal interessieren und auch das org. N für den Steuersatz!

Danke, wenn jemand nachmessen könnte.


----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2012)

Schriftzug: ca 36cm lang 2cm breit
N am steuerrohr variiert wohl je nach steuerrohrläng (denk ich mal)


----------



## macmaegges (17. Juni 2012)

...mit dem Steuerrohr hast du volkommen recht,


----------



## soma (19. Juni 2012)

Danke euch.

Aber das Maß ist doch echt Banane...ich habe noch 'nen aiFile auf meinem Rechner gefunden, bei dem die Maße mit ca. 25mm Höhe und ca. 400mm Breite angegeben sind. Auf 'nem BMXTB von '05 scheint das auch wohl zu passen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher...ach mal gucken, vllt lass ich einfach zwei Stk schneiden


----------



## macmaegges (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## Carnologe (20. Juli 2012)

Günstig abzugeben  (Reste vom Heavy Duty Kit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (10. Mai 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bzgl. des Heavy Duty Decal Sets. Weiß jemand von euch, welche Maße die drei verschiedenen großen Nicolai-Schriftzüge haben Länge/Breite) und hat evtl. noch jemand welche übrig? Bräuchte wenn dann nur zwei Schrifrtzüge und kein komplettes Set.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kann ich Dir mit diesem Bild weiterhelfen. Ich hatte das Heavy Duty Kit und hatte es damals fotografiert, weil ich es verkaufen wollte. Einzelne Nicolai Decals bekommst Du eventuell bei Guru: www.wurzelpassage.de


----------



## some.body (11. Mai 2013)

Die Decals kannst Du bei Hoshi http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776 bestellen. Online sind da zwar nur die speziellen Extra Love etc. zu finden, aber die machen Dir sicher auch zwei ganz normale Schriftzuege.


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2013)

mein Beitrag zum Thema Decals:





so sahen meine nach nicht mal nem halben Winter aus...
sie kleben (fast nicht mehr) im Schrank


----------



## poldi222 (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt die Heavy Duty sein müssen.


----------



## antique (12. Mai 2013)

Welche Positionierung haben die originalen Decals am Rahmen? 

Da ich noch nie einen Rahmen mit Herstelleraufklebern im Fundus habe - bitte ich um Nennung der Massvorgaben für die richtige Anbringung der Decals. 

Sollen an ein Argon Gr. L ans Unterrohr. Und die schrägen "N" in einzelner Ausführung kommen wohin? Will mal zur Abwechslung ein Rad mit nahezu allen vorthandenen Herstellerlogos haben - einzig die hässlichen Felgendecals sind schon längst abgemacht worden


----------



## Helius-FR (12. Mai 2013)

Nicht Gemessen aber hier kannst die Positionierung an einem Argon L Sehen.


----------



## antique (12. Mai 2013)

Oh - DANKE schön, jetzt hab ich einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt die Heavy Duty sein müssen.



Es muss nicht unbedingt Heavy Duty sein, aber ich bräuchte halt die Optik der Variante Weiß auf Schwarz inkl. Maschinenbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (13. Mai 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt Heavy Duty sein, aber ich bräuchte halt die Optik der Variante Weiß auf Schwarz inkl. Maschinenbau.



Das sieht doch nicht aus auf dem Rahmen. Oder soll es nicht für einen Rahmen sein?


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2013)

An meinem Rahmen, würde es wegen der entsprechenden Pulverbeschichtung sicherlich sehr gut passen.


----------



## amajo (26. Juni 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt Heavy Duty sein, aber ich bräuchte halt die Optik der Variante Weiß auf Schwarz inkl. Maschinenbau.



hi..ich schick dir mal ne pn wegen der decals. gruss andi


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

grad im Bikemarket gesehen, vielleicht braucht ja jemand welche

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/198494-nicolai-maschinenbau-original-decals-rahmen-aufkleber


----------



## amajo (9. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> grad im Bikemarket gesehen, vielleicht braucht ja jemand welche
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/198494-nicolai-maschinenbau-original-decals-rahmen-aufkleber



...danke dir fürs verlinken!!!!


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (10. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn die Nicolai-Decals bitte fürn Kack?

Habe das Bike seit 3 Tagen,beim ersten putzen gingen die Dinger schon ab!

Mache ich irgendwas falsch?

Was macht ihr denn,damit die nicht abfleddern?

Gruß SharkZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

eloxierter Rahmen?


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (10. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> eloxierter Rahmen?



Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte!


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

Zu diesen Problemen kommt es öfter, liegt an der Oberfläche.

Am besten das Rohr schön entfetten, mit nem Fön etwas anwärmen, Decal drauf kleben, Trägerfolie drauf lassen, mit nem Rakel andrücken, nochmal mitm Fön etwas anwärmen das ganze vorsichtig erneut andrücken,(Achtung, die Decals können verzerren, also nur im 90° Winkel drücken.) Abkühlen lassen und die Schutzfolie am nächsten Tag erst enfernen.


----------



## reflux (10. Juli 2013)

hat hier wer ein bild von schwarzen decals auf schwarzem rahmen (elox)


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

könnten auch klare sein aber das würde nicht viel anders aussehen


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2013)

schittebön


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

und das doch auch von dir oder guru39?


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (20. August 2013)

So,es ist soweit...Die Decals fleddern an allen Enden ab...

Meine Frage ist nun: Lohnt es sich überhaupt neue zu holen,oder fallen die auch nur beim draufgucken nach 4 Wochen wieder ab?

Habe nen Elox-Rahmen und wollte mir die Team-Decals holen.

Halten die dann,wenn ich vorher gut den Rahmen entfette und danach mit dem Fön anwärme?

Oder habt ihr andere Tipps wie die Decals halten?


----------



## provester (22. August 2013)

SJ-SharkZ schrieb:


> So,es ist soweit...Die Decals fleddern an allen Enden ab...
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun: Lohnt es sich überhaupt neue zu holen,oder fallen die auch nur beim draufgucken nach 4 Wochen wieder ab?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du es machst, wie von Kephren beschrieben, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Meine Decals halten jetzt seit 2 Jahren und kleben wie am ersten Tag (eloxierter Rahmen)


----------



## chrisle (23. August 2013)

Bei mir haben die nach 2 Wochen angefangen sich zu lösen.
Fahre zzt nackt 
Werde an das Unterrohr seitlich keine großen Decals mehr anbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. August 2013)

Nächsten Monat kann ich mehr sagen ob die Methode die ich angewendet hab gut funktioniert.


----------



## chrisle (9. September 2013)

und? schon probiert?


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Na halten tun sie bisher einwandfrei, nur haben sie noch kein Schmutz und Reinigung erleiden müssen, das wird sich dann demnächst erst bewähren müssen.


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

Das bisschen staub was es hinter der vitrine abbekommt macht den decals nix


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

na das wird sich zeigen!


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

ok. blöde frage. kleb zum 1. mal decals.
mehr od. weniger genau ausschneiden. positionieren. dann kephren23`s anleitung folgen.
wurschtegal ob gepulvert, elox, od. (wie in meinem fall) raw???
danke im voraus


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2013)

Bei raw brauchst de nich soviel aufwand betreiben, stellen mit feuerzeugbenzin fettfrei machen, da es recht kalt ist gegebenenfalls mit nem fön das rohr leicht anwärmen, solltest du es in der nicht beheiten garage oder Keller machen. Decal ausrichten mit kreppklebeband fixieren, weißes papier/ folie entfernen und nach und nach den sticker aufbringen, möglichst blasenfrei und faltenfrei, sonst wird schwierig.
Mit der trägerfolie fest und vorsichtig anrakeln, trägerfolie nach 2h entfernen, voila!!! 
Fertig


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

ok. werds am wochenende mal versuchen, aber ich hab schon sone ahnung.
sone arbeiten sind nicht wirklich mein ding.
mit nem 16 lbs sledge hammer was kaputt hauen wär mir lieber...
muß mir vorher noch genug bier besorgen...


----------



## neurofibrill (17. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bei raw brauchst de nich soviel aufwand betreiben, stellen mit feuerzeugbenzin fettfrei machen, da es recht kalt ist gegebenenfalls mit nem fön das rohr leicht anwärmen, solltest du es in der nicht beheiten garage oder Keller machen. Decal ausrichten mit kreppklebeband fixieren, weißes papier/ folie entfernen und nach und nach den sticker aufbringen, möglichst blasenfrei und faltenfrei, sonst wird schwierig.
> Mit der trägerfolie fest und vorsichtig anrakeln, trägerfolie nach 2h entfernen, voila!!!
> Fertig


danke für die hilfe. hat ganz gut funktioniert.
werde demnächst mal ein paar bilder einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. November 2013)

Freut mich


----------



## macmaegges (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Firma Nicolai hat seit heute zwei neue Decalfarben im Angebot.

Hellblau und Violet Metallic

Die  beiden Farben haben keine speziellen RAL Töne, nach denen sie bestimmbar sind. Das Hellblau ist etwas heller und strahlender als  Himmelblau/Skyblue RAL5015 und Violet Metallic ist viel dunkler als  Perlviolet RAL4011.

*Die neuen Farben können ab jetzt, wie auch  alle anderen Farben zu jedem Rahmen, einzeln, als Do it yourself  Teamdecal oder als Autoaufkleber bestellt werden*. 
*Auf Anfrage können bestimmte Grössen hergestellt werden.*








Grün  Metallic fällt aus dem Programm, es sind noch Restbestände vorhanden,  aber sobald diese aufgebraucht sind, gibts Grün Metallic nicht mehr.


Ran an den Speck !


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, muss als Nicolai Newbee mal ne ketzerische Frage loswerden. Wie rum werden die Decals ans Unterrohr geklebt? Mit etwas Sucherei bin ich schon auf den Trichter gekommen, dass man den Schriftzug gegenläufig aufklebt aber wie auf welcher Seite. Die Bilder im Netz geben da leider keinen Anhalt weil nur sehr selten ein Rahmen von beiden Seiten abgebildet ist. Auch die 360 Grad Funktion auf der Nicolai Seite hilft mir nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

Immer mit der Klebeseite nach unten 

Spaß beiseite, die kann man doch nur in eine Richtung kleben oder sie sind auf dem Kopf!
Es gibt hier soviele Bikes von beiden Seiten

























Hilft das?
Wie man schreibt, Immer von links nach rechts, nur die Buchstaben sind halt gedreht.


----------



## Gudyo (27. Januar 2014)

Hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können. Von links nach rechts ist auch logisch.  Danke


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

Beim aufkleben hab ich die Ehrfahrung gemacht von rechts nach links ist etwas einfacherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (8. Februar 2014)

Hi, werde mir die Big N Custom für mein Helius 2004 bei apli besorgen. Passen laut Aussage von apli. Hat die schon jemand geklebt? Wird wohl ein Spektakel für knapp 80€.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Bis auf der am UR sieht es jetzt nicht so schlimm aus!
Wird schon


----------



## haekel72 (10. Februar 2014)

Hi kephren, galt die Antwort mir ?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

Ähh Jo,


----------



## haekel72 (11. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ähh Jo,


Danke sind bestellt^^
Muss an den Druckstreben mit Kutter die Zughalter ausschneiden so wie ich die Sache sehe 
Wenn Du sonst noch Tips zum bekleben hast, wird Gerne angenommen!


----------



## Vighor (26. Juni 2014)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Die Firma Nicolai hat seit heute zwei neue Decalfarben im Angebot.
> 
> Hellblau und Violet Metallic
> 
> ...


Ist vielleicht auch der oracal 951 code des hellblau bekannt?
Ich will passende N-Volution Aufkleber in der selben Farbe bestellen, bekomme dann nen Farb bogen zurück und blick da nicht durch.
RAL 5015 sieht auf meinem Schirm auch viel dunkler als obige Abbildungen aus ..


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (22. Januar 2018)

Hi! Ich bin auf der Suche nach *neongelben* (RAL 1026 oder ähnlich dem Gelb der Magura Raceline) Decals für mein Helius AM. Kann der normale Schriftzug sein, aber auch das neue "Big N"-Design.
Wer mir weiterhelfen kann: Danke im Voraus!  Gerne auch PN

VG, Rüdi


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

falls Du bei Nicolai direkt oder Bike Components nicht fündig wirst frag einfach mal bei NLDesigns.eu oder bei hasdesigns.pt nach. Beide sind auch bei Facebook und machen Custom Decals. Dauert aber ein paar Tage dann bis die bei Dir sind.


----------

